# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Recorder] δεν ανοιγει

## watt

IMG_20170316_121513 (1).jpgIMG_20170316_123807.jpgIMG_20170316_123815.jpgκαλησπερα,εχω ενα εγγραφης dvd philiphs και δεν ανοιγει το πορτακι.μεσα δεν εχει δισκακι.τι μπορει να συμβαινει;

----------


## Muttley Black

Πάει να ανοίξει και δεν ανοίγει γιατί κάπου σαν να σκαλώνει, ή σαν να μην παίρνει καθόλου την εντολή;

----------


## watt

Παει να ανοιξει και καπου δειχνει να σκαλωνει,εντολη παιρνει

----------


## Muttley Black

Δοκίμασε χωρίς το λευκό δακτυλίδι που βαστάει το dvd. Αφαίρεσε το από το πλαστικό μαύρο καπάκι και ξαναδοκίμασε. Αυτό που φαίνεται καθαρά στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία σου.

----------


## watt

το εχω κανει και αυτο αλλα και παλι τιποτα

----------


## johnnyb

Για φθαρμενο ιμαντα κοιταξες ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiUCROAfpUY

----------


## Muttley Black

Αν το dvd drive έχει πρόσοψη, ξεκούμπωσε την και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## watt

Οχι,θα το κοιταξω να δω.Αν τραβηξω ετσι την θηκη θα ανοιξει η θα σπασει ;

----------


## jimmy956

Σε δύο DVD Recorders (ένα τύπου video και μια μονάδα Η/Υ) που είχα, συνέβει κάτι τέτοιο (αν κατάλαβα καλά) και όπως διαπίστωσα, από την πολυκαιρία και από το ότι δεν έβαζα δισκάκι συχνά, κολλούσαν μεταξύ τους οι δύο επιφάνειες του μηχανισμού του DVD recorder που κανονικά πιέζουν το δισκάκι στο κέντρο του (γύρω από την τρύπα).
Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αρχικά με μερικές φάπες για να ανοίξει και εν συνεχεία με το να αφήνω πάντα μέσα ένα δισκάκι.

----------


## watt

Καλημερα,θα δοκιμασω και αυτο και θα απαντησω τι μπορει να φταιει

----------


## Papas00zas

Δοκίμασε και αυτό: Δώσε να ανοίξει το πορτάκι,σπρώξτο με το χέρι σου και μετά ξύσε με το νύχι σου το λάστιχο στο περίγραμμα της πόρτας. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε μονάδα υπολογιστή internet cafe και πετυχαινε όσες φορές το δοκίμασα.

----------


## watt

καλησπερα και παλι,δεν λεει να ανοιξει με τιποτα

----------

